# HCl-Clorox Experiment



## skyline27 (Jan 16, 2008)

What would happen if I covered pentium pros (cracked or whole) with a HCl-Clorox mixture?

Has anyone ever tried something like this?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, it would dissolve metals lol... Like AR I suppose...


----------



## Irons (Jan 16, 2008)

It sounds counter-intuitive but if you warm the solution, the reaction will slow down because the Clorine gets driven out of solution.
I have some samples cooking in the barn at 0deg. C. and they're bubbling better than when I warm them up because there's more Chlorine in solution. even at -20deg C, the reaction was still going.

Just think of all the Propane you will save.


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 16, 2008)

Could HCl-clorox dissolve all the gold on a Pent. Pro (or other ceramic cpu)? Would all the metal go into solution?


----------



## Irons (Jan 16, 2008)

skyline27 said:


> Could HCl-clorox dissolve all the gold on a Pent. Pro (or other ceramic cpu)? Would all the metal go into solution?



Keep the concentration of HCl around 10-20% and add the clorox a little bit at a time. If you see green fumes, stop and stir it to get the Chlorine back in solution. Use a big container with plenty of headspace. The Chlorine is heavier than air and will sit on top of the solution until it redissolves. Check it every Morning, and if it has stopped bubbling, add a little more bleach and stir. Be sure to do this outside. Keep it covered to keep the Chorine from blowing away but allow a small vent for any Hydrogen to escape. It's lighter than the Chlorine, so it will find its way to the vent. The best arrangement is a standpipe for the vent that allows the Chlorine and Hydrogen to separate. Some tubing with the open end held up with a stake. 

If you let it sit long enough, all the metal components will dissolve.

Have patience. Think cool and dilute. You can always add more. Too much and it will just evaporate and you will gain nothing.

The more excess reagents you add the more money and effort it takes to dispose of it.


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 16, 2008)

How would you deal with the resulting auric chloride? Would you simply drop it and begin the cleaning process or is there some pre-treatment? 

At what point would the silver content of Pentium Pros be a problem?

Thanks for the great info Irons. This sounds very interesting.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Irons,
What's the freezing point of HCL-clorox ?

Thanks


----------



## Irons (Jan 17, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Hey Irons,
> What's the freezing point of HCL-clorox ?
> 
> Thanks



Mine starts to form ice crystals at about minus 15 Centigrade but the reaction doesn't slow down much because the solution actually becomes more concentrated.

Don't do this in a glass container. The Hydrogen and Chlorine gas can recombine explosively under the right conditions and shatter a glass vessel. UV radiation can initiate it.

The precious metals won't bubble like they do in AR because the elements in the electrochemical series above Hydrogen don't reduce Hydrogen to a gas. At first it may seem like nothing much is happening but the HCl/Cl will begin to turn yellow as the Gold goes into sloution. Only when the base metals begin being attacked by the HCl,will the Hydrogen gas begin to come off and the Gold in solution wil precipitate out as sludge. Any silver will precipitate as Silver Chloride.

I like using a wide mouth plastic container, something big enough that the parts can be dropped in. Get some tubing big enough so you can put a small plastic funnel in the end.
Drill a hole in the lid and silicone in the tubing. You won't even have to open the container because you can add bleach and HCl as needed through the funnel.

Put the parts in and add enough water to half cover the parts and add HCl to almost cover them, then add a small amount of bleach to generate some Chlorine. Shake a little to stir things up.
If you can see the green Chlorine gas, don't add any more bleach until it all goes into solution.


----------



## Irons (Jan 17, 2008)

I just went out to the barn to check on things. It's minus 23 deg. C and everything is bubbling nicely.

There are enough dissoved metals that there are no visible ice crystals. Salts act as anti-freeze.

When someone hands you lemons, make lemonade.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Irons,
Did all of the Pent Pro lid dissolve into solution? Did the lid separate from the ceramic body? Do you have any pictures you could share showing it through this process?
Thanks,
John


----------

